# A Dying 7-year-old Girl Taunted



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

This neighbor is pretty cruel, taunting a dying 7-year-old girl with death pictures on Facebook.

http://www.mlive.com/news/detroit/index.ssf/2010/10/video_worst_neighbor_ever_tren.html

Good prevails.
http://www.mlive.com/news/detroit/index.ssf/2010/10/trenton_woman_apologizes_for_t.html


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i saw that on facebook and repost it -they should be draged out into the street and shot


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

May be wrong to say - but if that was my daughter, I would ram my truck through the front of their house and unload my shotgun into both of them. That has to be one of the sickest thing things I've heard of.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, I'm not a violent person, but if that was my daughter I'd think I'd be hard pressed not to send that "devil" back to Hell.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG. That chick is nuts.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

people are evil. When my dad was a child and sick with cancer peers would join hands and dance in a circle around him singing about how he was going to die. When his mom complained to the school the teachers tried to say it was just kids and they didn't try and stop it. short story, while she didn't resort to what pyro suggests, though its tempting, threats of lawyers are always a good way to stop such things, well, in the case of schools. By the sounds of it this adult women is so evil the only thing that will stop her is...............


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow! After reading both articles this is my conclusion. 

These asses are parents themselves and they are harassing a dying child.
These asses have children themselves. 
A fued was started because Petkov didn't get a response for her children to come over the house to play? huh?
IMO this ass would have not apologized about this but due to the fact that her family was getting death threats and hubby being suspended from work. She's not sorry for what she did, she sorry because now her family is being harassed and threatened. What a friggin' waste of space this chick is.


----------



## ghoulieghoul (Aug 12, 2010)

My only question is WHY????? WTF is wrong with people?? Oxygen is being wasted on this heartless -----!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

pyro said:


> i saw that on facebook and repost it -they should be draged out into the street and shot


damn streight they should be..i'd be the one doing the dragging! THAT IS THE MOST SICKEST THING TO DO!

On a side note, who the hell would attach a coffin to a truck? that is the stupidest idea!

This is one witch that needs to burn along wth her stupid bed mate!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I saw this on FB as well, just sad...what a couple of losers.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

So, here is the odd thing: when she is on the 2nd video (where she is "apologizing") she LOOKS totally different. It's like she was..I dunno: possessed by a demon or something in the 1st video. Maybe all the death threats against her or her Lithium made her re-think her actions and words...


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> So, here is the odd thing: when she is on the 2nd video (where she is "apologizing") she LOOKS totally different. It's like she was..I dunno: possessed by a demon or something in the 1st video. Maybe all the death threats against her or her Lithium made her re-think her actions and words...


She didn't apologize, she was just trying to snuff out the flame of her horrid-ness.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I wish they were my neighbors...but they should be glad they are not mine. I would legally make their life a living hell. It is too bad SHE is not the one who died at age 24.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Just Whisper said:


> I wish they were my neighbors...but they should be glad they are not mine. I would legally make their life a living hell.


I was saying this just a few hours ago when I was telling the story to my mom. She said even if people make her life hell illegally the police will somehow over look it.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I think we know which house is getting it on mischief night. Neighborhood kids, do your worst.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

This angers, saddens me and makes me feel a little glad. Angers me for the obvious reasons but saddens me for three reasons.

1. Obviously saddened for the affected family members and the feeling that they had to endure.

2. Also for the children of the heartless creature that could do this because they'll be branded at school for some time to come.

3. Saddened that nothing and no-one will get through to this useless excuse for a human being until she or maybe one of her children need support.

I am however a little happy to see the support from the community. I do wish however the law enforcement had more powers to intervene in these situations so they could be taken care of more effectively.


Wow I did good. My natural reaction to these type of events is why I would have made an excellent medieval executioner.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Pure trash. I heard about this from my husband the other day. I just can't even believe they would be so cruel. I mean, if it was just a Halloween display, I could understand, but taunting a dying child and her family? Sick.


----------

